# Eldar Wraithlord/avatar



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

hi guys just a few questions

-is the avatar of khaine worth it?
like, money, points, time, effort (looks hard to assemble, lots of metal) and is he that awesome only S6 I see...if he was S7 or S8 then i wouldnt be asking...

-wraithlord: whats the best weapon set?
-wraithsword and bright lance? (this means commiting my farseer to clocse quarters to keep withing wraithsight range)
-scatterlaser and starcannon? (this means farseeer can sit back with troops and wraithlord and shoot stuff)

-how many guardian jetbikes would you take?
just for last min objective snatching, but they need to be able to kill something if required

thoughts appreciated

Farseer D


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

Avatar - Yes. He's amazing in 500 point games and really good in larger games if you spam guardians and DA's or team him up with Eldrad. He may only be Str 6, but that wounds most anything on 4 or less. Only against other MC's is he going to need a 5 or more. Second, he is MC, so 2d6 pen plus 6, plus power weapon, and has a melta gun (effectively). He's pretty awesome for his points cost, the only bad thing is he's slow.

Wraithlords - They are the second best platform in the army for Brightlances (after Wave Serpents) with their BS4. (Best platform if you double the Brightlance, but that gets expensive). I like giving him a wraithsword. Its not many points and with his str 10 and low attacks, you want him hitting as often as possible when he is forced into melee. If not the wraithsword, I would suggest doubling the brightlance. I'm not really a fan of any other loadout. 

Running a Wraithlord with an Avatar and Eldrad is a pretty sick block to push with. Will draw lots of fire and let your more fragile troops do their thing.

Jetbikes - 3 or 6. 3 if all you plan to do is hide them, maybe pop out once or twice with the big gun and then Objective grab. 6+, with at least 2 shuriken cannons plus a warlock if you plan to use them as the main troops choice in your army.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Personally I don't like wraithlords, I find that my heavy slots can be better used with dark reapers and fire prisms.

However the Avatar is a beast! Looking at his profile he appears pretty modest, but you get him for a mere 155(?) points. He is a monstrous creature, so drednoughs get pounded in CC, his 4+ invunerable really helps stop those low AP weapons that get through his armour. Did I mention that he cannot be hurt by melta weapons? At I6 he strikes faster than most ICs, although he cannot instant death MEQs, but he has the highest WS possible, so will hit anybody on a 3+. And all eldar within 12" of him are fearless. And he packs his own personal meltagun which he hits with a 2+.

Best. Value. Ever.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Did I mention that he cannot be hurt by melta weapons?


Cackle madly as he wades through meltafire and crushes that unit of chosen under his boot heel.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, the avatar is only S6.
He is also a monstrous creature, so gets the 2d6+strength against vehicles, and has a melta shot he can't lose. Is also immune to flamers and meltas (watch out for GK GMs with nemesis force weapons though as he doesn't have eternal warrior and those guys can really mess up his day).

If you need the fearless buff he's quite useful.

There aren't that many parts to him, but it does help to know how to pin metal models.
Also, use of a two-part epoxy like 5 minute araldite will help in the construction.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

forget the metal model, buy the forge world one hes far better


----------



## obimoshman (Oct 21, 2009)

Avatar is awsome lol

Wraithlord most common build for wraithlords is to go Brightlance and Eldar Missile Launcher and two flamers. Really max amount of attacks if u give him sword is 4/3 really not that much better. I use it as a moving weapons platform next to my unit caring my farseer which deters people from assulting that unit but rarely do i send it into combat.

Overall wraithlord is my reliable tank killer.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks all Im very convinced about avatar 

only problem with forge world model is expense 

hmm..putting with eldrad and wraithlord...Im getting eldrad AND wraithlord for xmas, so im tempted...:grin:

thanks again for the help ill get avatar and stick a farseer (if not eldrad) next to him and use fortune so he really absorbs the firepower i KNOW the enemy will throw at him 

Farseer D


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't run Eldrad and an Avatar together! Its a Trap!

The Double Fortune of Doom Combo sounds just fine in theory. However, it is actually spectacularly fun and evil, while still being effective! The world may come to an end due to how great they go together.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> The world may come to an end due to how great they go together.


well now I have to write a list of course


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Avatars are fantastic, I would recommend that you field both an avatar and a wraithlord to force your opposite to split fire. They do tend to be heavy magnets but thats a good thing with your soft eldar. But try your hardest to keep them in cover, everyone hates it when your wraithlord passes 3 cover saves to a lascannon salvo!


----------



## ride of the valkyrie (Sep 1, 2010)

If you have the point for this (say your playing 1500or1000) try 3 sword lords with avatar and farseer with DOOM. proceed to pick something big and nasty like carnifexies, farseer 
dooms carnifexies they all charge no more carnifexies :wink:


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Let me go on record saying that I would only buy a wraithlord or an avatar is you are making a fun / fluffy list.

For a competitive list, I would stay away from this whole thing.


That said, I do own a wraithlord myself. Speced with bright lance. Never makes his points back really. I'd suggest dropping him and getting a wave serpent with fire dragons.

But like I said, if this is a fun / fluffy list, then go for it.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Guys this was originally posted in 2009. I doubt hes still looking for advice on the matter. However most of the advice here is pretty sound. If you do take the avatar then make sure you take advantage of the fearless bubble. And wraithlords do well with BL and EML. Good anti-tank platform.


----------

